# Foxit schließt kritische Jailbreak-Lücke in seinem Reader



## Newsfeed (9 August 2010)

Foxit hat eine kritische Schwachstelle geschlossen, über die man Schadcode ins System einschleusen kann. Unterdessen wird die Lücke auf dem iPhone noch zum Jailbreaking genutzt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

